# IC Graphite ,hier ist eure meinung gefragt



## 45thFuchs (29. April 2018)

Hier mal ein neues Wärmeleitpad von IC .
Dieses soll unendlich wieder verwendbar sein und extrem gute Wärmeleitwerte besitzen.
Elektrisch leitend ist es leider auch.

Video von Linus:
YouTube

Hat jemand dieses mal getestet?
Was glaubt ihr über den Alltagsnutzen bei Extrem OC (-170c)?

Wie gefällt euch die Idee dahinter?


----------



## Pladdaah (30. April 2018)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Hier mal ein neues Wärmeleitpad von IC .
> Dieses soll unendlich wieder verwendbar sein und extrem gute Wärmeleitwerte besitzen.
> Elektrisch leitend ist es leider auch.
> 
> ...



Ich wusste ich Komme zu LTT, wenn ich den Link klicke  
die Vorteil an sich - wie eh  schon gesagt - ist das es kaum Fehler beim User geben kann, solange man das ding auf die IHS legt und nicht  aufs MB wirft und einen Kurzen verursacht  

spannend allemal!


----------



## Thoddeleru (30. April 2018)

Ich find's sehr interessant! Im ausgeschalteten Zustand passiert ja auch nix, wenn das Pad aufs Board fällt. Aber es geht schneller als mit Paste zu hantieren und man muss nicht jedes Mal in den Heatspreader reinigen.

Wie auch schon unter dem Video angemerkt wäre das Pad super für Vergleichstests von Kühlern geeignet! Finde aber bisher keine Möglichkeit wo man das bestellen könnte.


----------



## scorplord (2. Mai 2018)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Ich find's sehr interessant! Im ausgeschalteten Zustand passiert ja auch nix, wenn das Pad aufs Board fällt. Aber es geht schneller als mit Paste zu hantieren und man muss nicht jedes Mal in den Heatspreader reinigen.
> 
> Wie auch schon unter dem Video angemerkt wäre das Pad super für Vergleichstests von Kühlern geeignet! Finde aber bisher keine Möglichkeit wo man das bestellen könnte.



In der Videobeschreibung ist ein Link für Amazon.com


----------



## onlygaming (2. Mai 2018)

Sieht interessant aus, jedoch geht der Amazon Link bei mir leider nicht, 0 Produkte gefunden.


----------



## TheJudge (3. Mai 2018)

> Sieht interessant aus, jedoch geht der Amazon Link bei mir leider nicht, 0 Produkte gefunden.


Amazon.com: Innovation Cooling Graphite Thermal Pad – Alternative To Thermal Paste/Grease (30 X 30 mm): Computers & Accessories
sollte das Pad sein


----------



## xpSyk (10. Mai 2018)

TheJudge schrieb:


> This item does not ship to Germany. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally.



Also mit Amazon wirds nichts... :/


----------



## RossiCX (10. Mai 2018)

Irgendwann wird das schon auch nach D kommen, IC Diamond gibt es ja auch zu kaufen.

Interessant finde ich das schon, wenn es denn hält, was es verspricht.


----------



## LinusTECH (10. Mai 2018)

Wie ich auf den Amazon Link unter dem Video von Linus geklickt habe kurz nachdem das Video auf Youtube war, bin ich auf folgende Seite gekommen:
GRAPHITE PAD, 0.16MM T621-150-016-165GA By T GLOBAL: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist das jetzt das richtige/gleiche? Die Verpackung sieht man ja nicht und die sieht oben anders aus. Mich würde es auch interessieren mal statt der Paste sowas zu probieren.


----------



## RossiCX (10. Mai 2018)

Nein, das ist es nicht.


----------



## bipolardefect (16. Mai 2018)

Auf Amazon habe ich das "IC Graphite" Pad auch nicht gefunden, aber es gibt da was auf Ebay was sehr ähnlich ist.
Hat die gleichen Eigenschaften, ich denke sogar es ist das Gleiche. Habe es mir gerade bestellt.

Graphit Thermal Pad I Warmeleitpaste Alternative I wie IC GRAPHITE I 30mm x 30mm  | eBay


----------



## RossiCX (16. Mai 2018)

Dann berichte doch mal, wie es kühlt, wenn es angekommen ist.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Mai 2018)

Ich bin noch ein wenig skeptisch von dem Ding. Bleibe da erstmal bei der klassischen WLP


----------



## bipolardefect (9. Juni 2018)

Das Graphit Pad ist vor ein paar Wochen angekommen und ich habe es ausgiebig auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen getestet.
Es kühlt um  einiges besser als günstige Wärmeleitpasten und genau so gut bis 2 Grad besser als Highend Wärmeleitpasten wie Noctua NT-H1.
Ein weiteres Plus ist, dass die Prozessoren Kerne untereinander gleichmäßig gekühlt sind, demnach kein Kern  heißer ist als ein anderer.
Auf der AMD Plattform habe ich den Ryzen 5 1600 und Ryzen 7 2700 getestet welche beide perfekt funktionierten.
Auf der Intel Plattform habe ich den i5 7600k und i7 8700k getestet welche auch perfekt funktionierten, jedoch macht der i7 4700k Probleme.
Es stellt sich raus, dass Konkave Prozessoren nur schlechten Kontakt mit dem Kühler machen und daher nicht gut geeignet sind.
Dies wird wohl für die meisten kein Problem sein, da Intel Prozessoren seit 4xxx nicht mehr Konkav sind.
Zusammenfassend glaube ich, dass Graphit Pads besser sind als jede Wärmeleitpaste. Sie sind wiederverwendbar, leistungsstark und einfach zu benutzen.
Ich sehe keinen Grund Wärmeleitpaste Graphit Pads vorzuziehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. August 2018)

Gibt's eigentlich schon einen ausgiebigen Test von PCGH, oder CB ?

Ich meine, anstatt jeden Tag neue Clickbaitnews über Nvidia 1180/2080 und/oder Intel 9000er Serie zu posten(spammen), könnte man ja mal einen richtigen, ausgiebigen Test mit verschiedensten WLP, anderen Wärmeleitpads _und diesem Produkt_ machen. 



Danke für die User-News !


edit:

Ich sehe natürlich den Vorteil in der einfachen Handhabung, so lange man darauf achtet, dass das Pad auch den ganzen Heatspreader abdeckt und nicht nur die Hälfte, oder so. 
Zu klein sollte es nicht sein. Is ja aber logisch. Auch wenn der Heatspreader die Hitze, wie der Name schon sagt, verteilt. Denke da an zu große Unterschiede, wo größere Flächen nicht bedeckt sind(30x30 pad und größere CPUs ? ).

Und falls man schon hunderte und tausende für sein Highend Zeug ausgibt und z.B. noch einen Luftkühler für 50, 60, oder noch mehr € da drauf packt, will man natürlich auch, zumindest wenn man OC betreibt und auch die Temperaturen etwas optimieren möchte, eine gute Verbindung zwischen Heatspreader und Kühlerboden haben.

Ich fand das immer eine schöne Schmiererei mit der WLP.
Vielleicht ist es mit so einem Pad einfach angenehmer und einfacher. Selbst wenn sie elektisch leitend ist. Man baut das ja nicht unter Strom ein. 

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob's da ein Unterschied zu den besten WLP gibt und wie auch die Handhabung bewertet wird. Hat es praktische(passende) Größen ? usw. .


edit2: gerade noch mal in das Video geguckt, wo sie ein Pad von denen benutzt haben, was den Heatspreader nicht ganz abgedeckt hat und die Temps waren Vergleichbar, mit der guten WLP, so im Rahmen von +-2 Grad C°. Allerdings war die WLP in diesem Fall doch (leicht) besser. 
Dafür soll das Pad nicht nur langlebiger sein, sondern *wiederverwertbar* ! D.H., einmal ein großes Pad gekauft, könnte man das immer wieder verwenden, auch bei einem Kühlerwechsel, wenn man z.B. mal von Luft auf Wasser AIO wechseln möchte(könnte ich mir vorstellen), oder ähnliches. Sie sprachen von Tests, wo Leute das Pad 20 mal, oder sogar 50 mal wiederverwendet hatten.

Die letzte Verbindung zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler(whatever) die man jemals kauft ?  


Hm ... interessant. 

Mal im Auge halten, das Produkt.

Ach, ein weiterer Vorteil soll die Seitenleitfähigkeit sein, die wohl außergewöhnlich gut sein soll. Soll ... 
Tests wären toll.  Ich stelle mir das so vor, *dass "Hotspots" besser weggekühlt werden können*. So in der Theorie.  Oft sieht man ja 1, oder 2 Kerne, die immer am heißesten sind. Vielleicht bessert sich das damit ? Keine Ahnung.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> *Elektrisch leitend* ist es leider auch ...



... was ja kein Problem ist, da man ja nicht damit rumsaut, wie man es z.B. mit "Liquid Metal" machen _könnte_, sondern das bleibt ja da liegen, wo es liegt und quillt nicht raus.

Außerdem sollte man beim Einbau den Strom nicht angeschlossen haben. 
So gesehen "relativ" idiotensicher. Das traue selbst _ICH _mir zu.  

Der dierekte Vergleichswert war hier in dem Video:

YouTube




bipolardefect schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Plus ist, dass die Prozessoren  Kerne untereinander gleichmäßig gekühlt sind, demnach kein Kern  heißer  ist als ein anderer.



Das hätte ich gern mal von PCGH oder CB gecheckt.

Nix für ungut, aber Du hast dich mit einstellen des Links von dir(posting Nr. 11), angemeldet und erst 2 postings. 
Das muss ja aber nix heißen. 


Also grundsätzlich steh ich den Dinger erst mal positiv interessiert gegenüber(auch wenn sie mal 1, oder 2 Grad schlechter abschneiden, als die beste WLP). Das Material verspricht einiges.
Wäre mal schön noch Tests außer den von Linus zu sehen. *Gerade die speziellen Eigenschaften, wie Wiederverwertbarkeit, Verteilung der Hitze von Hotspots, gibt es einen Unterschied, ob man 30x30 pads, oder 40x40 bei größeren Heatspreadern verwendet, sind die Temps bei sagen wir 4facher, oder 10facher Wiederverwendung immer noch gut(oder sogar gleich ? ) usw. .*


----------



## Chinaquads (11. August 2018)

Cool, die erste DAU sichere WLP ( welche ja keine ist ). Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. August 2018)

Die erste wiederverwertbare und DAU sichere _nicht_-Paste. 
Und das noch mit gar nicht so schlechten Werten, wenn Linus richtig gemessen hat.


----------



## cradle6475 (13. August 2018)

Welche Größe für i 8700? 30x30 oder 40x40?


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. August 2018)

Ich finde das Pad ziemlich interessant, aber nur für Leute die zum Beispiel sehr viele CPUs testen, und sich damit das ganze Auftragen und Entfernen von Wärmeleitpaste sparen können.

Das Spart ziemlich viel Zeit und eventuell auch Geld.

Für den Täglichen Gebrauch würde ich aber trotzdem eher zu einer guten Wärmeleitpaste raten, denn damit kann man weniger falsch machen (vor allem wenn der Heatspreader oder die Bodenplatte des Kühlers nicht komplett flach ist).

Der Fakt dass das Gaphit Pad elektrisch leitet, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig irrelevant, denn die Pins im Sockel (LGA) oder an der Unterseite der CPU (PGA) sind im installierten Zustand unmöglich zu überbrücken - außer man zerbröselt das Pad irgendwie bei der Installation...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. August 2018)

Also mein Pad zum Testen ist heute angekommen. Hab mal das 40x40 bestellt und schneide überstehendes einfach ab, oder lass es da, wenn's nur leicht übersteht. Hauptsache es kommt nicht an irgendwelche Kontakte zum Überbrücken. Aber das sollte kein Problem sein.
Ich bin mal auf die Langzeiteigenschaften gespannt.

Wenn alles klappt kann ich es gut testen, ob das über die Jahre weiter gut bleibt, da ich mit dem 9900k wohl eine Nutzungszeit von 6-7 Jahren anpeile. Außerdem eignet der sich auch gut, da ich wohl mind. bei 4,8-5GHz allcore landen werde, wenn denn die ersten Bereichte/Gerüchte stimmen.
Mal schaun in wie weit sich die CPU gut kühlen lässt, erst einmal unter Luft getestet(Towerkühler).
Wenn nötig, wechsel ich auf Wasser, was ich aber gern vermeiden würde.

Bin schon neugierig. Aber muss natürlich erst einmal die 9900k CPU und die RTX 2080 in Händen halten, damit ich anfangen kann, zu basteln.  Hoffe die releasen wie es für meinen Plan gewünscht ist, zum Oktober, bzw. dass das Zeug dann auch irgendwie erhältlich ist.
Ansonsten muss ich vielleicht umplanen.

Mal checken, was so ein pad drauf hat.


----------



## onlygaming (14. August 2018)

Wäre echt interessant wenn du jetzt auch so Vergleichswerte machen würdest mit deiner "alten" WLP. Würde mich brennend interessieren was das Ding kann 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. August 2018)

Wenn's dich "brennend" interessiert, musst du selber testen, denn bei mir wird die Systembastelei noch ein paar Wochen dauern, mangels der gewünschten Komponenten.

Ansonsten überlege ich schon, ob ich mir zu reinen Testzwecken tatsächlich mal noch die ein, oder andere WLP dazu bestelle, so als Vergleich, oder sogar die mitgelieferte WLP von Thermaltake, die beim Kühler dabei ist(CF III "Chill Factor III").
Überlege auch noch die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut zu holen.

Falls ich zu dem Schluss kommen sollte, die Kryonaut ist um Längen besser, kann ich die ja immer noch nutzen.

Schätze aber einfach mal, dass die alle so im Rahmen von 1-5 Grad liegen. Das zu testen fänd' ich selber mal interessant, ob ich Recht habe, mit meiner Annahme, oder völlig daneben liege und es ausreißer gibt, positiv, oder negativ.

Is zwar ein bisschen bekloppt, weil ich mir das Geschmiere mit dem pad ja eigentlich sparen wollte, aber ich hab hier noch n Kanister Bio Ethanol rumstehen, für Reinigungszwecke. So gesehen könnt' ich mal etwas rumtesten.



Aber wenn Du *schnell* grob wissen willst, was das Ding kann, kannst Du auch das Video von Linus schauen:

YouTube


Allerdings hatte der anscheinend ja jemand von der Firma da. Ich weiß nicht, ob das die Werte positiv beeinflusst hat. 


P.S.: Oder der Typ war vom Linus-Team.

Allerdings hat er anscheinend "nur" das 30x30 getestet. Hoffe mein leicht größeres passt besser und kann evtl. noch n Grad mehr wegkühlen.
Naja, bin selber schon neugierig. 

Ich hab übrigens das Orininal bestellt, bei PC Cooling, wie PCGH mittlerweile auch selber berichtet hat, dass man es da bekommt. Ich denke ich mache da nicht direkt Werbung, weil das anscheinend schwer zu finden/bestellen ist und PCGH hat hier im Artikel ja selber drauf hingewiesen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...Waermeleitpad-Paste-wiederverwendbar-1262631/

Die Packung sieht auch genau so aus, wie die bei Linus. Nur halt 40x40, anstatt 30x30.
Das pad selbst sieht etwas glitzernd aus, so ähnlich wie silbermetallic. Zumindest wenn ich mit der Handylampe drauf leuchte.

Ach, was soll's ich pack hier mal den link zu dem 40x40 pad rein, da das ja anscheinend schwierig zu finden ist und hier auch schon links zu Ersatzteilen gepostet wurden, von ebay. Das muss ja nicht sein. Also hier der link zu dem Zeug: Innovation Cooling Graphite Waermeleitpad, 40 x 40 mm | Waermeleitpads | Zubehoer fuer CPU-Kuehler | Luftkuehlung | PC-Cooling GmbH
PCGH hat es ja selber verlinkt, aber ich glaub das 30x30. Keine Ahnung ob das immer groß genug ist(letzteres).
Ich krieg da übrigens nix für, für den links/Hinweis. Ich hab's ja auch noch nicht getestet. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit zu sagen, dass es Mist ist, wenn's denn Mist ist. Aber das muss ich halt erst mal rausfinden.
Ich bin nur immer skeptisch und mag am liebsten selber testen. Dann glaub ich's mir. 


edit: nee, der Typ scheint von seinem Team zu sein, denn ich schaue gerade ein Video über die Intel WLP und da ist "Alex" auch wieder dabei:

YouTube


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort+Infos, so eilig hab ich es dann auch nicht 
Bin halt nur falls du wie du sagtest ein wenig "testest" sehr interessiert an dem Pad, würde es dann nämlich auch verwenden^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. August 2018)

Ich hab mal noch im Netz nach Videos gesucht und 2 weitere gefunden.
Das Fazit ist von der Leistung her auf ähnlichem Niveau wie normale WLP, aber nicht so gut, wie richtig gute.

Allerdings haben die auch kaum Leistung auf der CPU gehabt.
Mir bringt eine Idle Angabe nicht so viel, dass da normale WLP 5 Grad besser ist, wenn eh nix gekühlt werden muss. 

Mich interessiert das Ganze unter Last und auch beim OC.
Auch wie widerstandsfähig das Ding ist.

Würde das gern mal ein und ausbauen und jedes mal richtig aufheizen. 
Das ganze vielleicht so 10 mal, um zu schauen, wie es danach aussieht und ob die Temps tatsächlich nach dem 10. mal immer noch gleich sind, das pad immer noch gut nutzbar aussieht, einfach um die Werbeversprechen zu testen. Würde das Teil schon richtig "ran nehmen"  und nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.
Natürlich auch, ob die Temps beim OC immer noch gut sind, also ganz deutlich unter Runterregelgrenze.

Desweiteren ist der "Le Grand Macho RT" ja auch nicht gerade der kleinste kühler.
Mal gespannt, wie sich das auf so ein pad auswirkt, wenn man den immer wieder aufsetzt und in wie weit das pad liegen bleibt in Position, oder leicht runterrutscht, beim Kühler aufsetzen.

Naja. Es gibt da schon ein paar Dinge, die ich gern testen würde. 

Was ich wirklich am spannendsten daran finde ist echt die "langlebigkeit", in wie weit die gegeben ist. Da ist halt nix was über die jahre "austrocknen" und bröselig werden kann. Das pad ist ja schon trocken. Wie die EIgenschaften sich verändern, bzw. ob überhaupt.
Falls das echt, tatsächlich zumindest so gut wie normale WLP bleibt und nach Jahren noch weiter ganz genau so nutzbar, wie am ersten Tag, fänd' ich das schon spannend, auch zusammen mit der einfachen Handhabung ohne Geschmiere.

Irgendwie bin ich aber immer noch leicht skeptisch.  Naja, mal schaun.

Aber noch muss ich Geduld haben. Leider. 
9900k und 2080 lassen noch auf sich warten.

Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.  Guten Morgen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cradle6475 (15. August 2018)

Ich sehe Vorteil an diesem Pad, dass es mindestens genauso gut ist wie normale Paste und man dabei eine einfach Handhabung und Wiederverwertbarkeit hat. 
Dafür ist der eigentliche Preis für mich auch i.O., aber der Versandpreis bei PC Cooling ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. August 2018)

Ja, billig war das nicht.
Ich weiß nicht was ich verglichen für eine Tube Grizzly Kryonaut bezahlt hätte.


edit: Äh ... what ???  Is das n Scherz ? Ich hab grad mal geschaut, bei Caseking, was das Zeug da kostet. 60€ ????? Alter !!! 

Is das n Druckfehler ? Oder is das Zeug tatsächlich so teuer ?
Da kann man ja locker 3 Pads von kaufen. 


edit2: Ok ... puh ... hatte nur den Begriff in die Suche eingegeben. Da hab ich wohl die 10ml Packung erwischt.
Die gibt's auch noch in kleiner, mit 3, oder nur 1 ml. Für 22 und 15€.

Puh ... ich dachte schon, ich guck nicht richtig.

Also billiger is das auch nicht.

Aber wahrscheinlich _kurzfristig _besser. Schätze ich mal, zumindest.


----------



## SilentKilla (22. August 2018)

Long time no see...mein letzter Beitrag muss Jahre her sein. Ich hab auch schon mittlerweile nen anderen Account erstellt, weil mir mein Username von vor 11 Jahren nicht mehr gefällt, aber was solls.

Ich hatte das YT-Video von Linus gesehen und mich sofort in dieses Pad verliebt. Diese Sauerei mit Paste hab ich schon immer gehasst. Hab dann durch Zufalls gesehen, dass ein deutscher Händler das Pad auf Amazon verkauft (hab erst danach gesehen, dass es PC-Cooling etwas günstiger vertreibt, aber auch egal). Hab jeweils zwei mal das kleine und große Pad bestellt; wird ja nicht schlecht.

Die Pads kamen gestern an und ich hab das 30x30mm Pad direkt in meinen PC verbaut. Ich hab nen 4670k @ 4,5 GHz dessen Paste schon sicherlich vier Jahre oder älter ist; die Paste war natürlich total bröselig. Hab vor dem Verbauen noch mal nen 15-minütigen Lauf mit Asus RealBench gemacht, um die Temps zu checken.
Nach dem Verbauen des Pads habe ich unter gleichen Bedingungen den Lauf wiederholt und folgende Ergebnisse festgestellt:

- die Durchschnittstemperatur über alle vier Kerne hinweg war mit dem Pad 3,5 Kelvin höher
- die Maximaltemperatur war mit dem Pad 2 Kelvin geringer
- der Abstand vom heißesten zum kühlsten Kern unter Last war 2 Kelvin geringer mit Pad (5 statt 7)
- die CPU-Gesamttemperatur war mit Pad 2 Kelvin höher

Wenn ich heute Nachmittag zu Hause bin und dran denke, werde ich noch paar Screens hochladen.

Fazit:
Von der Performance her ist das Pad um paar Kelvin schlechter als die alte, bröslige Paste. Die Handhabung dagegen ist super einfach und nahezu fail-safe.
Ich werde es der Paste vorziehen, da ich es bedenkenlos auch jahrelang im PC lassen kann. Zudem kann ich es mein Leben lang verwenden.

PS:
Meine Frau hat in ihrer Workstation nen 7820X. Ich habe vor, dort auch den Klecks Paste gegen das Pad zu ersetzen. Wenn ich das mache, werde ich auch vorher und nachher mit RealBench die Temps messen und hier darüber berichten.


----------

